# What type is most inclined towards being dark and mysterious?



## moths (May 10, 2014)

and strange, and interested in the esoteric!

You know... for research...

(Actually I'm just wildly attracted to those types and I'd be curious if there's a type more inclined towards those tendencies, hehe)

I've noticed some to be INTP and INFJ. Is Ti the culprit?


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd pick INFP, with maybe INTP in 2nd place and INFJ in 3rd place. (And E4's if you're an Enneagram fan — which I'm really not.)

But I don't think the majority of _any_ type ends up being the kind of person that others would be likely to describe as "dark and mysterious."

In the spoiler is a little recycled reckful (on eccentric/dark INFPs) from a couple of PerC type-me threads.


* *






reckful said:


> I've often said that, if there's a single type most known for a propensity to _cultivate their own eccentricities_ and strongly define themselves in terms of all the ways they're different from the mainstream, I think it's the INFP. And, contrary to what some of the more simpleminded cognitive functions followers will tell you (based on the fact that INFJs and INFPs supposedly have _completely different functions_), INFJs and INFPs are close cousins in many respects in terms of their personalities — and that includes a tendency for both INF types to feel like they're different from most people and not too many people understand them. But, when it comes to attraction to weird stuff and eccentricity-cultivating, I'd say the average INFP will tend to be significantly _moreso_ than the average INFJ. So your sense of being "out there" in comparison to "all the S's [you] know," but also less weird (and "more grounded") than your INFP cousin is pretty much what I'd expect to hear from an INFJ.





reckful said:


> I think a noteworthy taste for (in your words) "dark arts" (along with, as you also described it, "mystery, death, depression"...) is also substantially more characteristic of an INFP than an ENFP. And, in fact, I think a tendency to favor the dark/gothic/moody/brooding/tormented corner of the aesthetic world is pretty strongly characteristic of INFPs. So I'm not misunderstood, I'd say ENFPs also tend to have a significant soft spot for moody outcast types like (to take two of your faves) Kurt Cobain and Jim Morrison, but ENFPs, as you may know, are also somewhat infamous for their rainbow/teddy-bear/unicorn-loving streak. I'd say somebody who's more of an all-out goth is significantly more likely to be an INFP (as between those two types). You also told us that "I am attracted in everything strange and 'weird,'" and that's yet another INFP-over-ENFP indicator to me. If there's a single type most known for a propensity to _cultivate their own eccentricities_ and strongly define themselves in terms of all the ways they're different from the mainstream, it's the INFP. ENFPs, like all the EFs, tend to be more concerned with being liked and accepted by others. ENFPs definitely want to be _authentic_ (like INFPs) but, all other things being equal, they'll be less inclined to seize on and emphasize stuff that seems particularly likely to rub lots of other people the wrong way.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

It does seem to be an IN thing. Maybe it's attractive to intuitives because it's strange, generally rejected by society, and often darker things are more complex. Extraverts seem to be more upbeat and optimistic than introverts, and therefore probably less likely to want to think about that kind of thing, so that leaves the INs. In the Enneagram, I'd associate it with both 4s and 5s; 5s are often said to be attracted to what disturbs them. However, I disagree with @reckful's implication that INTJs are less likely to be into that kind of thing than INFJs. Who's more likely to have a fascination with, say, serial killers? INFJs or INTJs? I'd say INTJs. But maybe you're focusing more on the "strange and esoteric" side of it rather than dark/morbid/disturbing things.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Octavarium said:


> However, I disagree with @reckful's implication that INTJs are less likely to be into that kind of thing than INFJs. Who's more likely to have a fascination with, say, serial killers? INFJs or INTJs? I'd say INTJs. But maybe you're focusing more on the "strange and esoteric" side of it rather than dark/morbid/disturbing things.


I'd say we're partly focusing on different things here, although I don't know that I'm with you on the idea that an INFJ is less likely to "have a fascination with serial killers" than an INTJ. And anecdotally speaking, FWIW, I find it hard to see myself developing a fascination with serial killers.

But the main point I'd make is that, if someone declares that they tend to be attracted to "dark and mysterious" people, the kind of people that phrase conjures up for me are people who give off a vibe that suggests that their souls are furnished with rich, broody, soulful depths, often with castle turrets rising dimly out of the evening mist. Figuratively speaking.

And it somewhat pains me to note that I don't think INTJs are very often viewed that way. :tongue:


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Depressed ones.


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

reckful said:


> I'd pick INFP, with maybe INTP in 2nd place and INFJ in 3rd place. (And E4's if you're an Enneagram fan — which I'm really not.)
> 
> But I don't think the majority of _any_ type ends up being the kind of person that others would be likely to describe as "dark and mysterious."
> 
> ...


How interesting. I've met plenty of INFPs in my lifetime, but rarely truly dark ones. The "dark" INFPs I've met are oftentimes mostly lacking in self-worth and whatnot, they're more so dark about their own self-perceptions than the world around them. Or, rather, they can be dark about the world around them, but in a way that is explorative of how the world will affect them as individuals.


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

Octavarium said:


> It does seem to be an IN thing. Maybe it's attractive to intuitives because it's strange, generally rejected by society, and often darker things are more complex. Extraverts seem to be more upbeat and optimistic than introverts, and therefore probably less likely to want to think about that kind of thing, so that leaves the INs. In the Enneagram, I'd associate it with both 4s and 5s; 5s are often said to be attracted to what disturbs them. However, I disagree with @reckful's implication that INTJs are less likely to be into that kind of thing than INFJs. Who's more likely to have a fascination with, say, serial killers? INFJs or INTJs? I'd say INTJs. But maybe you're focusing more on the "strange and esoteric" side of it rather than dark/morbid/disturbing things.


I'm an INFJ 5w4, and I LOVE studying serial killers... :tongue: I haven't met any INTJs with a strong interest in serial killers yet, but hopefully someday I will! I think we'd have very different views on them (I over-empathize with them). I'd actually argue that INFJs would be the ones fascinated by serial killers, as they're people focused, and serial killers aren't necessarily about systems (something that interests INTJs)?


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

reckful said:


> I'd say we're partly focusing on different things here, although I don't know that I'm with you on the idea that an INFJ is less likely to "have a fascination with serial killers" than an INTJ. And anecdotally speaking, FWIW, I find it hard to see myself developing a fascination with serial killers.
> 
> But the main point I'd make is that, if someone declares that they tend to be attracted to "dark and mysterious" people, the kind of people that phrase conjures up for me are people who give off a vibe that suggests that their souls are furnished with rich, broody, soulful depths, often with castle turrets rising dimly out of the evening mist. Figuratively speaking.
> 
> And it somewhat pains me to note that I don't think INTJs are very often viewed that way. :tongue:


Interesting, I theorized that INFJs would be more interested in serial killers than INTJs as well!

Yes, indeed. That's a lovely way to put it. My absolute favorite are philosophically-inclined brooding types. Makes my heart melt. WHAT TYPE ARE THOSE?! 

Oh, I've definitely come across some INTJs that fall under that category! Do not worry! You guys can be brooding too :tongue:


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

What about ISTPs stuck in a Ti-Ni loop? Eep...


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Eh, I don't think that Ti is be related to that. From what I know, the types that may be more drawn to that kind of stuff are Ni-Se ones.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Octavarium said:


> Who's more likely to have a fascination with, say, serial killers? INFJs or INTJs? I'd say INTJs.



I am INFJ and I am fascinated with serial killers. I can spend hours reading up about serial killers and analyzing what makes them tick. I think INFJs just hide this side better than INTJs.


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

WinterFox said:


> I am INFJ and I am fascinated with serial killers. I can spend hours reading up about serial killers and analyzing what makes them tick. I think INFJs just hide this side better than INTJs.


I think it's the Fe in us that makes us weary of letting people know of how much we know about serial killers... hehe. One of my favorite books is the autobiography of Donald Gaskins. I have a very warm and positive exterior, so I don't want to surprise people too much, haha!

I always saw myself as idealistic and warm externally, but internally, more complex and brooding.


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

Blue Flare said:


> Eh, I don't think that Ti is be related to that. From what I know, the types that may be more drawn to that kind of stuff are Ni-Se ones.


Hm, what makes you think that? I get that vibe from INTPs pretty strongly. 

Mind you though, I am mostly talking about cerebral brooding types. I do know that "dark and brooding" is pretty broad and subjective.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

@WinterFox, @moths, @reckful

I came up with the serial killers example because I thought I'd read quite a few posts by INTJs saying they were into that kind of thing. I couldn't point to any particular examples of those posts, though. Other than this thread, I don't think I've come across as many examples of INFJs expressing interests like that, but you might have a point, it could just be that INFJs tend to hide it more. Either way, the INs (and I don't think INTJs are any less like this than INFJs, INFPs and INTPs) seem to be more likely to take an interest in subjects that other types might consider too dark/morbid/disturbing. Even if they're not personally interested in the "dark" subject under discussion, I think the INs would be the most likely to be unfazed by it's more disturbing elements, and so the least likely to tell you to stop talking about it because they find it too depressing or otherwise can't handle it.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

moths said:


> Hm, what makes you think that? I get that vibe from INTPs pretty strongly.
> 
> Mind you though, I am mostly talking about cerebral brooding types. I do know that "dark and brooding" is pretty broad and subjective.


Well, depends of what you mean with those words, as the context may change the whole idea that you're implying. INTPs can be stoic, but they're still from the Alpha Quadra, which is one of the lighter ones, while Beta and Gamma have a darker vibe, and both of them value Ni-Se. Besides if you want dark and brooding, then Fi doms can be so as well. The point is that just considering Ti for that it's too narrow.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

INTJ and INFJ. Nobody can match their weirdness, and intensity. They have a certain kind of thought, that is colored by Ni. Unmistakable. 

Ti is much too clear. Too sanitized. It is only when bogged down by the mysticism of Ni and Fe, does it reach its full potential. 

I don't consider serial killers "dark" though. I consider them trendy, and shallow. I'm talking about real darkness, which serial killers hide from.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

*raises hand* 

Not because of my type so much I think though, outside of enneagram anyway. It's my entire tritype that makes it so, not so much one specific one. In particular, I actually think people often don't bring up the cynical side of type 8 and 6 enough. It's not just 5 and 4 that are "dark" or whatever.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

reckful said:


> I'd say we're partly focusing on different things here, although I don't know that I'm with you on the idea that an INFJ is less likely to "have a fascination with serial killers" than an INTJ. And anecdotally speaking, FWIW, I find it hard to see myself developing a fascination with serial killers.


I'd say INTJs are more likely to _be _the serial killer.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

reckful said:


> I'd pick INFP, with maybe INTP in 2nd place and INFJ in 3rd place. (And E4's if you're an Enneagram fan — which I'm really not.)
> 
> But I don't think the majority of _any_ type ends up being the kind of person that others would be likely to describe as "dark and mysterious."


Why exactly is the INxPs darker than the INxJs? Sort of curious here.

As a whole I'd just say that you'd have to have some decent level of feeling to cultivate a dark aesthetic. An over focus on thinking would just sort of make you asexual as far as your ~soul aura~ is concerned. @FearAndTrembling does have a point about that.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

INTPs are not dark and mysterious. Most NTPs come across as overgrown children lol. 

I'd say any Fi/Te type could come of as dark and mysterious with the title going to the NTJs. Although to be more accurate, I'd say NTJs come of as the most dark and IxFPs as the most mysterious.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Sixty Nein said:


> Why exactly is the INxPs darker than the INxJs? Sort of curious here.
> 
> As a whole I'd just say that you'd have to have some decent level of feeling to cultivate a dark aesthetic. An over focus on thinking would just sort of make you asexual as far as your ~soul aura~ is concerned. @FearAndTrembling does have a point about that.


I wasn't focused on the "dark" by itself, but rather the "dark and mysterious" phrase, and in the context of an OP that was about being attracted to those "dark and mysterious" types — and I explained a little bit about the kind of gothic/romantic vibe that phrase (in that context) conjured up for me in this post.

All other things being equal, I see the average IN_P tending to fit that image a little better than their more sensible/controlled (on average) IN_J cousins. (But don't forget I awarded INFJ third place.)


----------



## ponder (Dec 7, 2013)

It can vary a lot with MBTI type. I think it has more to do with upbringing than anything.

Enneagram 4 is definitely the most 'dark and mysterious' though, imo.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Of course I could be wrong about this, these are after all my own subjective impressions of various people whose types I also must speculate about.

I'm not sure precisely how you mean it, but I feel like Ni dominants, INFJ and INTJ, often strike me as giving off a 'dark and mysterious' vibe. In particular I feel like they believe they can't be completely known or understood and rather prefer it this way - thus the mysterious impression. Sometimes I feel like they don't try to fully explain themselves because they feel it is a hopeless endeavor, but also I feel like they can be very guarded: even when close to someone I get the impression that they feel a need to have a part that no one else has access to. And sometimes it seems like they need to feel that no one could know them beyond what they choose specifically to reveal, they are insightful of others but uncomfortable with people believing they have insight into them in return. I also get the impression of an inner intensity or seriousness, contemplating grave/important matters, which is more likely to give off the 'dark' impression. Even if their thoughts aren't necessarily dark in nature, I think these types may more often _look_ like they are brooding or plotting world domination. I can see ISFJ and ISTJ being similar, yet somehow less likely to maintain the aloofness necessary to be seen as 'mysterious'. _Possibly_ ENFJ and ENTJ could be similar, even if extroverted that doesn't mean they're necessarily more open about _themselves_ though ENFJs generally have the reputation for putting others at ease. 

I think INTPs don't strike me this way as immediately, but after knowing them a while there can be moments of getting a glimpse of an impression that actually there may be lot you don't know about them that you didn't even realize was hidden, like you thought you already knew them pretty well, but suddenly you see there's actually a big gap. But they don't seem as interested in giving the _impression_ of being 'mysterious,' and can _appear_ to be quite open even if they're not. In some cases it's more like they just neglected to share stuff because it wasn't relevant to their relationship with you or no one needed to know it, not necessarily that they are trying to hide some part of themselves, they just seem very independent and may not tell others 'deep' stuff because they aren't looking for help or sympathy and are fine dealing with it themselves, they don't want to bother or bore people with it. INTPs can also have the brooding 'dark' expression when they are just thinking about stuff that isn't necessarily dark in nature. I think ISTPs can be like this too in regards to stuff you don't know about them, but less likely to look 'dark' and seem a little more 'down to earth' and 'straightforward'. 

I think INFPs can appear 'dark and mysterious' when viewed from afar, but once interacted with I feel like the ones I know have too much of a desire to be known deeply and appreciated for who they 'really are' to actually be mysterious - you know the whole genuinity thing. They do hide from people they think might hurt them, but I don't feel like they are actually as private or secretive as they may seem. Also in spite of the 'depressed' stereotype INPFs have, I feel like they are more prone than INFJs to fluctuate between dark storm clouds and white fluffy clouds that look like sheep and have rainbows and 'god rays' coming out of them - so they don't give a consistent 'dark' impression. INFPs also tend to have a 'softer' presence, and to me one needs to have a sort of dangerous edge/intensity/sharpness (which I feel Js are more likely to have) in order to give off the 'dark and mysterious' vibe.

I guess I feel like the E__Ps are the least likely to appear dark or mysterious, though I think they can have hidden sides that few people realize are there (which means they still don't come off as mysterious).


----------



## ponder (Dec 7, 2013)

Aelthwyn said:


> I think INTPs don't strike me this way as immediately, but after knowing them a while there can be moments of getting a glimpse of an impression that actually there may be lot you don't know about them that you didn't even realize was hidden, like you thought you already knew them pretty well, but suddenly you see there's actually a big gap. But they don't seem as interested in giving the _impression_ of being 'mysterious,' and can _appear_ to be quite open even if they're not. In some cases it's more like they just neglected to share stuff because it wasn't relevant to their relationship with you or no one needed to know it, not necessarily that they are trying to hide some part of themselves, they just seem very independent and may not tell others 'deep' stuff because they aren't looking for help or sympathy and are fine dealing with it themselves, they don't want to bother or bore people with it. INTPs can also have the brooding 'dark' expression when they are just thinking about stuff that isn't necessarily dark in nature.


This is very true. I have a superficially friendly persona that I usually use when interacting with people. It's not a direct reflection of my inner world, which is pretty bleak and (unfortunately) filled with existential angst. I rarely express that to others, because why bother people with my own personal issues?


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Probably INTJ, though I won't attest to being either dark nor mysterious (though occasionally either or both).

The depth at which Ni causes you to explore a subject, the isolation and depth of emotion combine with natural inversion.

Basically a recipe for dark mystery.

He said with an Anime girl as his avatar.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

Aelthwyn said:


> I think INTPs don't strike me this way as immediately, but after knowing them a while there can be moments of getting a glimpse of an impression that actually there may be lot you don't know about them that you didn't even realize was hidden, like you thought you already knew them pretty well, but suddenly you see there's actually a big gap. But they don't seem as interested in giving the _impression_ of being 'mysterious,' and can _appear_ to be quite open even if they're not. In some cases it's more like they just neglected to share stuff because it wasn't relevant to their relationship with you or no one needed to know it, not necessarily that they are trying to hide some part of themselves, they just seem very independent and may not tell others 'deep' stuff because they aren't looking for help or sympathy and are fine dealing with it themselves, they don't want to bother or bore people with it. INTPs can also have the brooding 'dark' expression when they are just thinking about stuff that isn't necessarily dark in nature. I think ISTPs can be like this too in regards to stuff you don't know about them, but less likely to look 'dark' and seem a little more 'down to earth' and 'straightforward'.


I second this statement. I find that, quite often, my friends (mostly STPs and NFPs) don't even know half of me. When I do reveal, sometimes intentionally or inadvertently, a little unheard detail about something concerning my lifestyle, they are often quite shocked by how conflicting I am with societal norms. Interestingly, the friend who doesn't display any shock is an INTJ I became friends with around the middle of last year.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Here's my opinion (in no order):

INTJ
INFJ (they usually don't take themselves that seriously as Fe users, but they can be "emo", conspiracy theorists and philosophers etc.)
INFP
ISFP


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

Octavarium said:


> @WinterFox, @moths, @reckful
> 
> I came up with the serial killers example because I thought I'd read quite a few posts by INTJs saying they were into that kind of thing. I couldn't point to any particular examples of those posts, though. Other than this thread, I don't think I've come across as many examples of INFJs expressing interests like that, but you might have a point, it could just be that INFJs tend to hide it more. Either way, the INs (and I don't think INTJs are any less like this than INFJs, INFPs and INTPs) seem to be more likely to take an interest in subjects that other types might consider too dark/morbid/disturbing. Even if they're not personally interested in the "dark" subject under discussion, I think the INs would be the most likely to be unfazed by it's more disturbing elements, and so the least likely to tell you to stop talking about it because they find it too depressing or otherwise can't handle it.


That's interesting! And yes, most people do not know my "true" interests at all, or my inner world, which is actually the complete opposite of what one might expect (I am a smiley, positive, idealistic person who tries her best to be kind to everyone she meets!). I think it's definitely the Fe in INFJs to hide their less marketable traits/feelings/ideas in fear of causing disharmony around them.

I agree that INs are less likely to be fazed by unusual subjects.


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

Blue Flare said:


> Well, depends of what you mean with those words, as the context may change the whole idea that you're implying. INTPs can be stoic, but they're still from the Alpha Quadra, which is one of the lighter ones, while Beta and Gamma have a darker vibe, and both of them value Ni-Se. Besides if you want dark and brooding, then Fi doms can be so as well. The point is that just considering Ti for that it's too narrow.


I think I just said that because I know a lot of INTPs :tongue: Then again, they could easily be mistyped INFJs, as I see Ni in them.

It was just a thought! You're right, it's probably not Ti.


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> INTJ and INFJ. Nobody can match their weirdness, and intensity. They have a certain kind of thought, that is colored by Ni. Unmistakable.
> 
> Ti is much too clear. Too sanitized. It is only when bogged down by the mysticism of Ni and Fe, does it reach its full potential.
> 
> I don't consider serial killers "dark" though. I consider them trendy, and shallow. I'm talking about real darkness, which serial killers hide from.


What about serial killers do you find shallow, exactly? Or do you mean the public's interest with them and the media's one-dimensional representation of them? Trendy, I don't know if that is the right word, a common fascination, perhaps. I think it's only natural for people to be fascinated by those that so starkly go against the social and psychological norm.

I'm curious as to your idea of what real darkness is!


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

moths said:


> I think I just said that because I know a lot of INTPs :tongue: Then again, they could easily be mistyped INFJs, as I see Ni in them.
> 
> It was just a thought! You're right, it's probably not Ti.


Could be so, specially if those INTPs just took some MBTI test, and well not only INFJs could mistype as INTP, but also INTJs, as the ones that I know and myself get INTP in the MBTI, incluiding the official version of it thanks to the epic fail that is the J/P dichotomy.


----------



## Ekstasis (Dec 26, 2013)

INxJ.

Reason is b/c of their usage of Ni-Se.

I see INTPs as a piñata. They look difficult to break down on the outside, but once you opened them up they spill out everything they know about themselves. Don't let the look deceive you - we are warm and dorky people on the inside, really.


----------

